# My First Home Theater!!! What equipment to buy?



## AudioVideoFanatic (Aug 31, 2013)

All,

I am building a new home theater room and need help selecting equipment. I have already decided on a few things which have already been purchased so let's start there:

Television: Panasonic 65" TCP65ST60 
Receiver: Denon AVR X4000
UDP: Oppo BDP-103
Smart Remote: Pro Control PROLINK.Z
Processor: Pro Control PRO24.Z
Power Conditioner: Panamax MR5100
Media Server: Alienware R4 running Weindows 7 X64, 32 GB Ram (overkill), twin GPU running Plex and My Movies

Now comes the fun part. PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO WADE THROUGH THESE AND PROVIDE YOUR FEEDBACK! I have written down the brand and model numbers for your review. 

*1. Polk Audio -* 
TSx550T	Front Left
CSiA6	Center Channel
TSx550T	Front Right
80F/X-RT	Surround Left
80F/X-RT	Surround Right
80F/X-RT	Rear Left
80F/X-RT	Rear Right
SVS PB13	Subwoofer

*2. Definitive Technology*
BP-8080ST	Front Left
CS-8080HD	Center Channel
BP-8080ST	Front Right
UIW RCS II	Surround Left
UIW RCS II	Surround Right
UIW RCS II	Rear Left
UIW RCS II	Rear Right
SVS PB13	Subwoofer

*3. Klipsch*
RF-82 II	Front Left
RC-62 II Center Channel
RF-82 II	Front Right
CDT-5800-C II	Surround Left
CDT-5800-C II	Surround Right
CDT-5800-C II	Rear Left
CDT-5800-C II	Rear Right
SVS PB13	Subwoofer


I will be using my system for 79% movies, 20% music and 10% gaming. I have auditioned all three and found each provides quality sound. Setting aside the most important aspects, I really like the look of the Kilpsch system the best.

Thanks everyone!

AudioVideoFanatic!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

All three would be fantastic systems. Have you considered dual subs? What budget are you working with. There are some great Id speaker makers as well that you could look into also but they are a bit harder to demo.

What is the size of your room?


----------



## AudioVideoFanatic (Aug 31, 2013)

orion said:


> All three would be fantastic systems. Have you considered dual subs? What budget are you working with. There are some great Id speaker makers as well that you could look into also but they are a bit harder to demo.
> 
> What is the size of your room?


Orion,

Thanks for your response. I agree that all three systems would work thus my dilemma! :neener:

I do not have a huge budget; however, my purse strings are not overly tight either. I have collected MSRP information on all three. Can you guess which was the most and least expensive? Here are the aggregate numbers:

Definitive Technology: $7992.00
Klipsch: $5348.00
Polk Audio: $4,997.70

In response to your questions regarding dual subwoofers...The SVS PB13 - Ultra is a 155 pound BEAST rating in as a 1,000 Watt DSP Controlled, 13" Ported Subwoofer with Variable Tuning. My room is somewhat large measuring 20' x 21' making dual subs a consideration but not an absolute necessity based on the strength of the PB13. 

After choosing SVS, I decided to do two things. First, I will use the SVS 2.4 GHz Wireless Subwoofer link technology to identify the sweet spot(s) in the room. Second, I will wire to the location of the two "best" positions. With wall plates in place, I will purchase one PB13. Granted, I will lose savings of around $200 as SVS discounts for purchasing a dual configuration. But that is okay with me. Perhaps down the road I can talk SVS into a discounted second sub....doubt it but its worth a shot!

While I am looking forward to all the responses tied to this post, I am leaning towards the Klipsch as indicated in my initial post. Everyone, please provide your thoughts on these systems. Go ahead a let me know what I missed...it will only hurt for second! :neener:

~AudioVideoFanatic


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would think with that budget that you would be considering a complete SVS package. I don't think any of those can keep up with them. SVS used to offer a 10% discount to returning customers as well.

http://www.svsound.com/systems

I would also highly recommend the Arx line up.

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/manufacturers.php?mPath=13

I would call, they are supposed to be incorporating an even better tweeter shortly.


----------



## AudioVideoFanatic (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello,
I did consider the SVS Ultra package for my 7.1 configuraiton; however, I need four in-ceiling speakers due to the rooms configuration where one wall is significantly shorter than the other. I understand I could place the surrounds on the floor but I am looking for a cleaner look. I also thought about using the steel brackets offered by SVS. The biggest problem is the size of the bracket + speaker (over 14"). My ceiling is only 8'6". I do not want to have to wear a helmet to navigate the home theater room! :heehee: Thus my decision. You may have noted that the three packages considered here all have in-ceiling speakers as part of the solution.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Of those three, I would personally choose the Klipsch for mostly movies. That said, you may want to look at PSB speakers as well - if memory serves, they also have in walls that are highly recommended, and if I had to choose between Klipsch and PSB, I would choose PSB.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would choose the klipsch , but I already own them.


----------



## dan711 (Nov 10, 2009)

Listener's views on good sounding speakers is highly subjective. List 10 speakers brands and ask which one is the best and you are likely to receive 10 different answers. Everyone has their preference. I've owned 10+ different brands over the past 15 years. Some sounded good and some not so much. My advice is to listen to as many brands as possible before making your decision.

That being said, I personally am not a fan of Polk or Klipsch. I have owned Def Tech and have appreciated their sound. If you go the DT route you might consider switching out the RCS in-ceiling models to the RSS. The RCS are directional which is not a necessity for surround duty in most cases. Plus the RSS models are less expensive, so you can save some $$$.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

If its mostly movies and you go def tech route why not shed $1000 and get the 8060st fronts instead of the 8080st with an 8080hd center? If you listened to more music in two channel then certainly go with the 8080st fronts but if its mostly movies the 8060st will handle everything just fine especially with the 8080hd center. I have them in a 20x30 great room and they handle it well even for music. I like the more neutral and warm sound of the def techs over the klipsch. That's just my .02. Hope it helps.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

It looks like you have a pretty reasonable budget for speakers. I would not limit myself to just those three mass market speakers. There are a lot of very good speakers out there. I'd suggest you get out there and audition a few more.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I am kind of a fan boy but I own some Sho10's from chase home theater and they sound fantastic in a room about you size. They are a very neutral sounding speqker . Chase is making a new speaker MS10 speaker that should blend well with most in walls.

The subs he makes top tier IMHO.


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

So to the OP did you buy speakers yet? What did you get?


----------

